# Burton * Restricted



## RogueStatus (Aug 15, 2011)

You're right, they are only available inside certain dealers stores. Only previous season you'll find online.


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

RogueStatus said:


> You're right, they are only available inside certain dealers stores. Only previous season you'll find online.


Happen to know which stores?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Maybe you should just go to your local shop...


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Maybe you should just go to your local shop...


I hear you and I've gone to a few. I live at the beach so there aren't really any good "local shops". Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## RogueStatus (Aug 15, 2011)

They mostly sell them in shop who are dedicated to snowboard and who have good relation with Burton. You could try to email your nearby shop or shoot burton an email and asked to be pointed to the nearest retailer.


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

RogueStatus said:


> They mostly sell them in shop who are dedicated to snowboard and who have good relation with Burton. You could try to email your nearby shop or shoot burton an email and asked to be pointed to the nearest retailer.


Thanks. I guess there are no shortcuts if I want these things.


----------



## sdbadd (Oct 8, 2011)

Go on the Burton website, click on stores, type in your location and sort for Restricted stores.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

my local shop isnt restricted but they got me the cartel restricted:d


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

Last two answers are super helpful. I have a plan now.


----------



## judoant (Jan 18, 2010)

I have seen this years restricted bindings on ebay.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

These guys shipped me malavita's restricted. And let me use a coupon. No restricteds in my area when I looked.

MARTINI Skate + Snow

They're out of the regular vita's but they have a more expensive LTD one


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

BC surf and sport


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> These guys shipped me malavita's restricted. And let me use a coupon. No restricteds in my area when I looked.
> 
> MARTINI Skate + Snow
> 
> They're out of the regular vita's but they have a more expensive LTD one


Good looking out holmes! I just ordered Mission Re:Flex Restricted 2013 previews from them over the phone for $199 no tax no shipping. I am pretty stoked as no one in town seemed to even have any 2011/2012 Restricteds left.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

How does Burton's "restricted" line of products differ from the regular line of products? Please enlighten. Thanks.
I am not sure if regular is the right word to use. Please pardon me.


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

*Restricted*



ig88 said:


> How does Burton's "restricted" line of products differ from the regular line of products? Please enlighten. Thanks.
> I am not sure if regular is the right word to use. Please pardon me.


They are like the regular product but they have some extra embellishments. For example, the bindgins mentioned above that I ended up getting had larger leather straps with more cushioning and a super faint grey camoflage trim surface on the leather. The regular version did not have these things. They are "restricted" because you theoretically can't get them just anywhere, only from authorized local shops. You aren't supposed to be able to get them online either. They are limited quantity and when I looked for them none of the local places had them. So what I did was, I found an authorized shop through Burton's website which was not local and called them up and placed a phone order. It's a grey area and some of the shops won't do the phone orders for restricted. Btw, I love these bindings. Happy hunting.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

snow_bored said:


> They are like the regular product but they have some extra embellishments. For example, the bindgins mentioned above that I ended up getting had larger leather straps with more cushioning and a super faint grey camoflage trim surface on the leather. The regular version did not have these things. They are "restricted" because you theoretically can't get them just anywhere, only from authorized local shops. You aren't supposed to be able to get them online either. They are limited quantity and when I looked for them none of the local places had them. So what I did was, I found an authorized shop through Burton's website which was not local and called them up and placed a phone order. It's a grey area and some of the shops won't do the phone orders for restricted. Btw, I love these bindings. Happy hunting.


Great reply. Thanks snow_bored. I have learned something today.

Relatively, how much more expensive are the restricted than the regulars?

Cheers snow_bored.


----------



## snow_bored (Dec 16, 2011)

*Restricted*



ig88 said:


> Great reply. Thanks snow_bored. I have learned something today.
> 
> Relatively, how much more expensive are the restricted than the regulars?
> 
> Cheers snow_bored.


Usually the same price and since they come out right at the beginning of the season, even before the regular versions its a way to get people pumped on Burton gear and motivated to support loyal Burton carrying shops.


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

snow_bored said:


> Usually the same price and since they come out right at the beginning of the season, even before the regular versions its a way to get people pumped on Burton gear and motivated to support loyal Burton carrying shops.


I see. Thanks for the additional info. I am a burton fan myself.
Cheers snow_bored.


----------

